# Script Automator : renommer des photos



## alastorne (2 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai cherché à réaliser cette fonction simple que je parvenais à faire sur Tiger (avec un script automator de mon cru), mais cela ne fonctionne plus sous Leopard.

Je veux :
1. Obtenir une invit' de commande pour sélectionner tel ou tel dossier dans le Finder
2. Obtenir une invit' qui me permette de déterminer un nom de série (ex. photos de vacance août 2007), et le rendre séquentiel sur la série (exemple. photos de vacance août 2007_01; photos de vacance août 2007_02...)

Mon script est composé des étapes suivantes :
1. Obtenir les éléments du Finder
2. Renommer les éléments du Finder
- je choisi l'option rendre séquentiel

Et c'est là qu'est mon problème. Sous Tiger, avec le même script, le système me demandait d'entrer le nom de la série avant de commencer le script.

Sous Léopard, quand je lance le script, rien ne m'est demandé. Du coup, soit je renomme ma série de photos avec "rien" et un numéro séquentiel; soit je met un nom à l'avance mais il reste invariable pour tous mes lancements suivants.

PS : j'ai balayé pas mal de sujets sur le forum mais je ne trouve rien qui réponde à cette question précise. J'ai même trouvé des scripts clé en main sur le net, mais ils ne se comportent pas comme je le souhaite.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Makhno (2 Mars 2008)

Salut !!

Est-ce que tu as coché la case dans options "afficher cette action si le processus est exécuté" ? 
Je viens de regarder dans automator très rapidement, il me semble que ce n'est pas disponible pour l'action "obtenir les éléments sélectionnés" mais par contre ça l'est pour l'action renommer. 
Cependant, pour avoir essayé, y'a un bug... On en a parlé ici

Je peux pas t'en dire plus...


----------



## schwebb (3 Mars 2008)

Je confirme.

J'ai créé un processus Automator pour renommer des fichiers en masse; en effet, il faut cocher "afficher cette action", ce qui permet, en faisant ctrl-clic sur les fichiers à renommer, de pouvoir choisir à chaque fois d'ajouter un terme, d'en mettre un à la place d'un autre, de rendre séquentiel, etc.
En ce qui me concerne, pas de bug, ça semble marcher impeccable.


----------



## Makhno (3 Mars 2008)

Je n'ai pas ressayé récemment mais je me rappelle que le processus exécutait le "renommage" avec lequel il avait été enregistré et non celui qu'on venait de lui indiquer... Genre j'enregistre le processus avec rendre séquentiel, j'aurais beau ensuite lui dire de mettre la date, il rendra séquentiel. On avait conclu à un bug. Mais bon, pas retest depuis alors bon... Pis j'ai plus le temps en plus...


----------



## GrInGoo (3 Mars 2008)

Si tu peux le partager ou expliquer quand tu l'as fini ça serait cool, merci


----------



## schwebb (5 Mars 2008)

Voilà ce que ça donne chez moi.

Et, quand je m'en sers, il me propose bien toutes les options pour renommer. Lors de la création du processus, ne pas oublier, si on l'a testé avec des fichiers, d'effacer ceux-ci avant d'enregistrer, sinon le processus renommera toujours les mêmes fichiers. Au moment d'enregistrer, choisir "enregistrer comme module".

Je viens de trouver un site sympa qui fournit un tuto vidéo bien expliqué: c'est là.



Édit: je viens de me rendre compte que le tuto est sous Tiger, mais ça ne change vraiment pas grand-chose.


----------



## Makhno (5 Mars 2008)

Youpi !!!!!!

Je viens de tenter ça marche au poill !
La 10.5.2 a dû corriger ce problème. Chouette !


----------



## alastorne (5 Mars 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Si tu peux le partager ou expliquer quand tu l'as fini ça serait cool, merci



Ca y est, j'ai réussi à obtenir ce que je voulais. Il s'agit effectivement de cocher la case "Afficher cette action si le processus est exécuté" dans le sous menu "Options".

*Mon script est le suivant :*

Demander les éléments du Finder / Commencer à "Mon dossier images" /* Type "Dossiers"* / Case "Autoriser les sélections multiples" décochée
Obtenir le contenu de dossiers / Case "Afficher cette action si le processus est exécuté" décochée
Renommer les éléments du Finder / Rendre séquentiel / Nouveau Nom / *Case "Afficher cette action si le processus est exécuté" cochée*

Puis j'enregistre mon script en faisant :

Fichier / Enregistrer comme module / Module pour Finder
Ensuite, je lance mon script Automator fermé.
Clic droit sur le dossier qui contient les photos à renommer / Plus / Automator / "Mon script"
L'invit de commande me demande alors de sélectionner le dossier dont je veux renommer les photos
Cool! 

*ATTENTION : si on lance le script depuis un endroit "vide" du Finder, c'est à dire sans sélectionner le dossier qui contient les photos à renommer, cela renomme tous les dossiers avoisinants et pas le contenu du dossier !*


----------



## karolyn74 (18 Février 2009)

Bonjour

Je reviens sur ce sujet. Je n'ai aucun soucis pour renommer rendre séquentiel etc... mais y a un truc qui me chiffonne et que je n'arrive pas à résoudre.

Quand je rend séquentiel une série de photo et bien elles ne sont plus dans l'ordre. Je m'explique :
J'ai fait des photos de noël. Les gens arrivent. On ouvre les paquets. On mange etc..
Et une fois renommer bein on mange, les gens arrivent, on ouvre les paquets... bref c'est du grand n'importe quoi. Tout est dans le désordre.

Y a t il une étape que j'ai loupée? Ou pour vous aussi c'est comme ça?
Ai je été clair? :mouais:


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2009)

Cela vient du mode de sélection initial des photos, je dirais. Il faut faire en sorte que les photos soient traitées dans un ordre précis : je ne sais pas comment mais bon ...
Si dans ton script automator tu utilises une commande du _shell_ pour lister les fichiers, comme "ls", un "ls -rt" sera parfait.


----------



## karolyn74 (18 Février 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Si dans ton script automator tu utilises une commande du _shell_ pour lister les fichiers, comme "ls", un "ls -rt" sera parfait.



le premier mot qu'il me vient après cette réponse c'est Merci de te pencher sur mon problème mais de suite un autre mot arrive : "heuuuu kesakokeça?" 

je t'avoue que je n'ai pas compris. En faite c'est au moment de la sélection que l'ordre doit être défini? pourtant quand je viens mettre mes photos la liste que je vois est "juste" elles sont bien dans l'ordre, c'est au moment du résultat que l'ordre n'est plus là.

Donc la 2ème étape (si j'essaye de comprendre) c'est 'shell"?? "is"?? "is - rt"?? mais qu'est ce que c'est? :rose: Où je dois mettre ça?

Courage je vais finir par comprendre


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2009)

Un script Automator peut tout à fait utiliser des commandes de type UNIX (les commandes qu'on utilise dans le Terminal), par exemple pour lister les fichiers à traiter. Apparemment tu ne fais pas comme ça.

Tu sélectionnes les photos dans le Finder puis appelle le script.

La solution : sélectionner les photos _dans l'autre sens_ ! Des plus récentes aux plus anciennes, quoi.

J'ai déjà remarqué plusieurs fois que le Finder (ou d'autres applications) transmet ses sélections dans l'ordre _inverse_ de fabrication de la sélection. Exemple : je sélectionne "un" puis "deux" puis "trois" et il envoie "trois" puis "deux" puis "un".


----------



## karolyn74 (18 Février 2009)

en faite non c'est pire que ça ! 

par exemple mes photos sont 1 2 3 4 5
et lui me les redonne 3 5 2 1 4 donc y a pas de logique !
Si ça avait été juste à l'envers c'était "moins pire" mais là on comprend plus rien lorsqu'on regarde les photos.

Effectivement je n'utilise pas du tout le terminal même si je vois tout à fait de quoi tu parles et pour être franche je cherchais un truc plus simple comme parfois des "automator" à télécharger parce j'ai un peu peur de me lancer dans ce genre de chose mais je me fais peut être une montagne de pas grand chose...

Oui je sais j'en veux beaucoup mais qui ne tente rien...


----------



## zeltron54 (18 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Suite à un problème identique au tien , j'ai abandonné mon script au profil de Renamer4Mac  qui me donne entière satisfaction pour renommer mes fichiers....


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2009)

En cherchant rapidement, on a ça. Voire ça. Ou encore ça.
Apparemment, les deux premiers utilisent les données incluses dans la photo. Ça devrait aider.


----------



## karolyn74 (19 Février 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses je vais regarder ça de plus près et je vous tiens au courant !


----------



## karolyn74 (20 Février 2009)

Alors j'ai testé le 3ème lien qui me paraissait le plus simple mais je fini par me demander si ce n'est pas moi qui suis blonde... :hein:

Je m'explique : le logiciel est super simple d'utilisation et pratique sur ça rien à dire mais lorsque vous venez mettre les photos dans la fenêtre... elles se mettent en vrac ! :mouais:

et quand je dis vrac c'est n'importe comment.... qui a déjà utilisé ce logiciel? parce là je me dis que c'est moi ! :rose: alors je les ai remis dans l'ordre pour pouvoir les renommer mais si y en a 500 c'est pas possible.


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2009)

C'est marrant mais j'aurais plutôt commencé par les autres liens 
Habituellement, les photos contiennent des informations utiles, telles la date et l'heure.
Donc si un renommeur dit qu'il tient compte de ces informations, c'est plutôt intéressant (quel que soit l'ordre de traitement, si on met la date au bon endroit dans le fichier destination on aura des noms bien ordonnés).


----------



## karolyn74 (20 Février 2009)

bompi a dit:


> C'est marrant mais j'aurais plutôt commencé par les autres liens
> .



c'est ce que j'ai fait  mais je n'ai rien compris au premier car je speak super mal english (mon coté blonde) et le deuxième n'a jamais voulu ce télécharger (là c'est mon MAC qui a des mèches blondes) conclusion j'ai pris le 3ème (si si y a une logique dans ma démarche )

Je vous tiens au courant si je trouve pourquoi y a ce mélange de fichier 

En tout cas merci pour les infos  je vais tenter de voir avec mon frère qui est plus doué en Anglais car j'ai bien compris que les site français sont moins riche


----------



## Makhno (21 Février 2009)

Salut !!

Pour le renommage, depuis que j'ai découvert namemangler, je n'utilise plus automator... 

Tu sélectionnes les fichiers à renommer dans le finder. Dans Name Mangler, tu cliques sur l'icône du finder en haut à gauche. La liste de tes fichiers apparaît. Tu peux alors choisir en bas le mode de rangement (nom, date, etc). Je te laisse t'amuser avec toutes les options de renommage... Sachant ça te donne un aperçu de ce que donnera ton renommage... Pratique pour ne pas faire de bêtises (genre perdre le numérotage...). Et quand c'est bon, clic sur le tic ("V") tout en haut !


----------



## karolyn74 (21 Février 2009)

:love::love::love::love:

OUUUUIIIIII super celui il est top ! Facile, simple, clair et dans l'ordre que l'on souhaite ! Bref rien a dire a ce demander pourquoi automator ne le fait pas...

Ahh merci c'est super ! Bonne continuation a tous


----------

